# Harvesting Lumber



## alexanderbuzz

I will be starting to harvest lumber in September when it cools off anybody out there want to help. I need help cutting down trees and moving them to the sawmill and slabbing and stacking. I can pay either 10 dollars an hour are trade out in lumber I'm sure we can come up with something 
If you can only do it from Friday to Sunday that's OK! I have a place we can stay and sleep and shower however we have to get along with the wood roaches also will provide the food and drinks.
I have a Hudson 230 sawmill the tractor,chainsaws,gas,oil, and so on I would like to have someone with experience. It will be in Rye Texas goggle it. [/u]
I have some video on u-tube I did not know how to put it on this sight and I will have more later.
http://www.youtube.com/user/alexanderbuzzsaw
Here we go I will be going down Oct 10 th to set up the sawmill and let me know if you will be coming down to help harvest lumber the day and how long you will be staying I will provide all the drinks, cokes, GR, water and food. Let me know what kind of wood you would like to cut and harvest oak, hickory or pine and I would like to try and cut Quarter and rift boards. PM me and I will send you the address, I will be staying up there at least a week from Thursday to Thursday.


----------



## drycreek

Man wish I was closer, I'd take you up on that just for the fun of it. Logged for years when i was younger (that's whats wrong with me now) for a living and latter wife and i built a 3000 sq ft house with lumber we sawed on our own mill, so yeah it would be fun just a little to far to drive.


----------



## alexanderbuzz

drycreek said:


> Man wish I was closer, I'd take you up on that just for the fun of it. Logged for years when i was younger (that's whats wrong with me now) for a living and latter wife and i built a 3000 sq ft house with lumber we sawed on our own mill, so yeah it would be fun just a little to far to drive.



I wish you were closer to I know it's work logging and all but the wood it's all about the wood the patterns in the wood and what you make from it,
Well maybe someone will step up to the plate and take the deal


----------



## justturnin

Where are we talking about in Texas? I would love to play......errrr....ummm....work/learn, assuming mama gives the green light.


Disregard. Just saw Rye. That is only about an hour from me. What kind of trees will you be working with?


----------



## alexanderbuzz

justturnin said:


> Where are we talking about in Texas? I would love to play......errrr....ummm....work/learn, assuming mama gives the green light.
> 
> 
> Disregard. Just saw Rye. That is only about an hour from me. What kind of trees will you be working with?



I have southern yellow pine.hickory/pecan,red oak, white oak,magnolia,sweetgum,holly and a few chestnut trees and a few I have no ideal what they are so lets talk call me at Edited my name is David Alexander

Dave - Please don't post your personal contact info inside a post. Besides the rules, there is a probable likelihood that it will get picked up by a "Bot" getting you phone calls from every telemarketer out there  Have them PM you for your contact info.
Thanks
Scott


----------



## Dennis Ford

I am not too far away, would be willing to help for a day or two. I have no experience logging (I have some experience with a chainsaw); I am interested in learning about milling. I would work for some hardwood, don't need any pine right now.


----------



## alexanderbuzz

Dennis Ford said:


> I am not too far away, would be willing to help for a day or two. I have no experience logging (I have some experience with a chainsaw); I am interested in learning about milling. I would work for some hardwood, don't need any pine right now.



 Sounds great I will let you know and I will be up there next month when it cools down and I guess it will be on the weekend when you can come up I'll let you know


----------



## Nature Man

I'm another that would like to help if I lived closer -- the commute from Northern California is a bit too far unfortunately... Chuck


----------



## justturnin

drycreek said:


> i built a 3000 sq ft house with lumber we sawed on our own mill



That right there :whs::whs: is what I would like to do some day. My wife and I have talked about moving in the near future. If I could get a mill and store up enough wood to build our new home that would be an amazing thing. Pine for the structure, Oak & Elm mix wood flooring, oak trim, shelving, cabinets..... you name it. Wow, they would be amazing.


----------



## alexanderbuzz

alexanderbuzz said:


> justturnin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are we talking about in Texas? I would love to play......errrr....ummm....work/learn, assuming mama gives the green light.
> 
> 
> Disregard. Just saw Rye. That is only about an hour from me. What kind of trees will you be working with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have southern yellow pine.hickory/pecan,red oak, white oak,magnolia,sweetgum,holly and a few chestnut trees and a few I have no ideal what they are so lets talk call me at Edited my name is David Alexander
> 
> Dave - Please don't post your personal contact info inside a post. Besides the rules, there is a probable likelihood that it will get picked up by a "Bot" getting you phone calls from every telemarketer out there  Have them PM you for your contact info.
> Thanks
> Scott
Click to expand...


Sorry want happen again Thanks


----------



## Darkmoorwoods

alexanderbuzz said:


> justturnin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are we talking about in Texas? I would love to play......errrr....ummm....work/learn, assuming mama gives the green light.
> 
> 
> Disregard. Just saw Rye. That is only about an hour from me. What kind of trees will you be working with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have southern yellow pine.hickory/pecan,red oak, white oak,magnolia,sweetgum,holly and a few chestnut trees and a few I have no ideal what they are so lets talk call me at Edited my name is David Alexander
> 
> Dave - Please don't post your personal contact info inside a post. Besides the rules, there is a probable likelihood that it will get picked up by a "Bot" getting you phone calls from every telemarketer out there  Have them PM you for your contact info.
> Thanks
> Scott
Click to expand...


If you get figured woods such as pecan please PM me.. can pay cash or swap PNW exotics in quantity


----------



## Wildthings

I spent many a morning hunting those pesky cat squirrels on timber company land around the Rye area. Brings back lots of good memories. Cool weather next month  you must be dreaming or not from around here 

Barry


----------



## alexanderbuzz

Wildthings said:


> I spent many a morning hunting those pesky cat squirrels on timber company land around the Rye area. Brings back lots of good memories. Cool weather next month  you must be dreaming or not from around here
> 
> Barry



:cool2: Yep can't wait I harvest the lumber from Sep to May I can not put any personnel information on here so PM me if your interested in helping harvest lumber for lumber I have 2 coming up next month to help for exercise and experience and lumber so let me know
Thanks


----------



## alexanderbuzz

alexanderbuzz said:


> alexanderbuzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justturnin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are we talking about in Texas? I would love to play......errrr....ummm....work/learn, assuming mama gives the green light.
> 
> 
> Disregard. Just saw Rye. That is only about an hour from me. What kind of trees will you be working with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have southern yellow pine.hickory/pecan,red oak, white oak,magnolia,sweetgum,holly and a few chestnut trees and a few I have no ideal what they are so lets talk call me at Edited my name is David Alexander
> 
> Dave - Please don't post your personal contact info inside a post. Besides the rules, there is a probable likelihood that it will get picked up by a "Bot" getting you phone calls from every telemarketer out there  Have them PM you for your contact info.
> Thanks
> Scott
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry want happen again Thanks
Click to expand...


I will not be going to Rye Texas to harvest wood until it cools down, We get no wind in the woods and we put a temperature gauge on the sand ground last year and it read 120 degrees.


----------



## Kevin

alexanderbuzz said:


> ....
> I will not be going to Rye Texas to harvest wood until it cools down, We get no wind in the woods and we put a temperature gauge on the sand ground last year and it read 120 degrees.



I know exactly what you mean. Believe it or not I was logging throughout the summer whenever I needed a load of logs but last year I started slowing down, and this year there's no way I'll even try logging in this heat. I'm not complaining but dang - I didn't get any warning at all. One year I was still going like a buzz saw and less than 2 years later - I'm a grandpa for real. 

Well Alex I guess we just need to be happy we're still able to log at all, and let's just do what we can, when we can and be glad of it.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> alexanderbuzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> I will not be going to Rye Texas to harvest wood until it cools down, We get no wind in the woods and we put a temperature gauge on the sand ground last year and it read 120 degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we just need to be happy we're still able to log at all, and let's just do what we can, when we can and be glad of it.
Click to expand...

Aint that the truth brother. I was telling duck the other day, if something on my body hurts that's a good thing, means I'm still alive.


----------



## sprucegum

Kevin said:


> alexanderbuzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> I will not be going to Rye Texas to harvest wood until it cools down, We get no wind in the woods and we put a temperature gauge on the sand ground last year and it read 120 degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know exactly what you mean. Believe it or not I was logging throughout the summer whenever I needed a load of logs but last year I started slowing down, and this year there's no way I'll even try logging in this heat. I'm not complaining but dang - I didn't get any warning at all. One year I was still going like a buzz saw and less than 2 years later - I'm a grandpa for real.
> 
> Well Alex I guess we just need to be happy we're still able to log at all, and let's just do what we can, when we can and be glad of it.
Click to expand...


No question age makes a difference it pretty much takes me all day to do what I used to do in the morning. Actually it takes me two days because I like to quit around noon. The best logging in this part of the world is in the dead of winter you can freeze a skid road through the swamps that is like a frozen highway and the wood comes out clean as a whistle no need to wash or debark winter cut logs.


----------



## alexanderbuzz

sprucegum said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexanderbuzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> I will not be going to Rye Texas to harvest wood until it cools down, We get no wind in the woods and we put a temperature gauge on the sand ground last year and it read 120 degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know exactly what you mean. Believe it or not I was logging throughout the summer whenever I needed a load of logs but last year I started slowing down, and this year there's no way I'll even try logging in this heat. I'm not complaining but dang - I didn't get any warning at all. One year I was still going like a buzz saw and less than 2 years later - I'm a grandpa for real.
> 
> Well Alex I guess we just need to be happy we're still able to log at all, and let's just do what we can, when we can and be glad of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No question age makes a difference it pretty much takes me all day to do what I used to do in the morning. Actually it takes me two days because I like to quit around noon. The best logging in this part of the world is in the dead of winter you can freeze a skid road through the swamps that is like a frozen highway and the wood comes out clean as a whistle no need to wash or debark winter cut logs.
Click to expand...

:wacko1: When I went to Austin Texas and harvested the walnut I almost went to far. I drank water and sprite and when I would stop sweating I would stop get some water and set in the truck turn on the A/C and cool off.
After I cut them down I was unloading my sawmill and my whole body locked up and it took all I could to gather all my stuff and drive home. 
I drove for about an hour and pulled over just throw up and my body was locking up bad. I stopped at a store got some GR and pickles.
I drank the GR and eat the pickles and in about 5 mints started feeling better I almost called my two boys to come and get me now that trip told me I'm not in my 20's and I'm 59 and no more in 100 degree heat so winter time will be harvest time.


----------



## woodtickgreg

alexanderbuzz said:


> sprucegum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexanderbuzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> I will not be going to Rye Texas to harvest wood until it cools down, We get no wind in the woods and we put a temperature gauge on the sand ground last year and it read 120 degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know exactly what you mean. Believe it or not I was logging throughout the summer whenever I needed a load of logs but last year I started slowing down, and this year there's no way I'll even try logging in this heat. I'm not complaining but dang - I didn't get any warning at all. One year I was still going like a buzz saw and less than 2 years later - I'm a grandpa for real.
> 
> Well Alex I guess we just need to be happy we're still able to log at all, and let's just do what we can, when we can and be glad of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No question age makes a difference it pretty much takes me all day to do what I used to do in the morning. Actually it takes me two days because I like to quit around noon. The best logging in this part of the world is in the dead of winter you can freeze a skid road through the swamps that is like a frozen highway and the wood comes out clean as a whistle no need to wash or debark winter cut logs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wacko1: When I went to Austin Texas and harvested the walnut I almost went to far. I drank water and sprite and when I would stop sweating I would stop get some water and set in the truck turn on the A/C and cool off.
> After I cut them down I was unloading my sawmill and my whole body locked up and it took all I could to gather all my stuff and drive home.
> I drove for about an hour and pulled over just throw up and my body was locking up bad. I stopped at a store got some GR and pickles.
> I drank the GR and eat the pickles and in about 5 mints started feeling better I almost called my two boys to come and get me now that trip told me I'm not in my 20's and I'm 59 and no more in 100 degree heat so winter time will be harvest time.
Click to expand...

I totally understand what you guys are sayin, you keep hearing me say I don't like the heat. I have had heat stroke a couple of times, each time it seemed to get me easier, now I know the signs and take lots of breaks. The older I get the less tolerant of the heat I am. Ducky and me worked through some heat and humidity last weekend, we just took lots of breaks and drank, stand in the shade for a bit and tried to work in the shade. Gonna be in the mid 70's here the next couple of days, about perfect for me, I even like the 50's and 60's, not to much for below zero temps though. But I would rather have the cold than the heat, I can wear more clothes to stay warm.


----------



## JEBStuart77

Alex, I would love to be able to help out. I have a mill that might be able to help out as well, portable woodmizer.

I do not have extensive experience logging, but some, and would love more. 

Do you have some specific dates in mind?


----------



## SDB777

It's surprising the numberof folks wanting to go do this! That's truly awesome!!

Seems everytime I go to cutting trees(mainly ERC), I end up with a shortage of friendly helping hands. I offer food, and free 'beverages' (at the end of the day), and even some wood from the mill(once it gets cut up). Surprisingly, I show at the cutting site and I get lonely!



I am hoping you get the chance to take some photo's once you get out there and start cutting!!!



Scott (I shower and everything) B


----------



## alexanderbuzz

SDB777 said:


> It's surprising the numberof folks wanting to go do this! That's truly awesome!!
> 
> Seems everytime I go to cutting trees(mainly ERC), I end up with a shortage of friendly helping hands. I offer food, and free 'beverages' (at the end of the day), and even some wood from the mill(once it gets cut up). Surprisingly, I show at the cutting site and I get lonely!
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping you get the chance to take some photo's once you get out there and start cutting!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Scott (I shower and everything) B



I like your sight I have a sight but nothing like your's. I hope when I start cutting everyone will show up, I'm sure they will :teethlaugh: 
I will post pictures and video's when we do this.


----------



## sprucegum

SDB777 said:


> It's surprising the numberof folks wanting to go do this! That's truly awesome!!
> 
> Seems everytime I go to cutting trees(mainly ERC), I end up with a shortage of friendly helping hands. I offer food, and free 'beverages' (at the end of the day), and even some wood from the mill(once it gets cut up). Surprisingly, I show at the cutting site and I get lonely!
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping you get the chance to take some photo's once you get out there and start cutting!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Scott (I shower and everything) B



Where I live almost everyone is or has been a logger. Some work in the construction trades in the summer and log in the winter, some like me have a wood lot that they work. It seems like everyone who is able burns wood for heat and does some of there own firewood processing. Ask someone if they want to help do some logging or processing and you will likely hear something like "I would like to but I got a wheeler load of tree length on my lawn I got to get sawed up and split before winter". Or maybe "you gota be kidding , me and junior shipped 5 tri- axles of pulp to Jay Me. and six load of soft wood to log pro this week i'm going fishin and drink some beer".


----------



## Kevin

sprucegum said:


> ... Ask someone if they want to help do some logging or processing and you will likely hear something like "I would like to but I got a wheeler load of tree length on my lawn I got to get sawed up and split before winter". Or maybe "you gota be kidding , me and junior shipped 5 tri- axles of pulp to Jay Me. and six load of soft wood to log pro this week i'm going fishin and drink some beer".



Ask someone here and you'll likely hear something like:

_No thanks we went all electric 5 years ago we don't burn wood any more._

or

_Where? Here? Oh, you mean you want me to go to east Texas with you. No thanks I got stay around and keep the cattle fed. _


----------



## alexanderbuzz

alexanderbuzz said:


> I will be starting to harvest lumber in September when it cools off anybody out there want to help. I need help cutting down trees and moving them to the sawmill and slabbing and stacking. I can pay either 10 dollars an hour are trade out in lumber I'm sure we can come up with something
> If you can only do it from Friday to Sunday that's OK! I have a place we can stay and sleep and shower however we have to get along with the wood roaches also will provide the food and drinks.
> I have a Hudson 230 sawmill the tractor,chainsaws,gas,oil, and so on I would like to have someone with experience. It will be in Rye Texas goggle it. [/u]
> I have some video on u-tube I did not know how to put it on this sight and I will have more later.
> http://www.youtube.com/user/alexanderbuzzsaw


Went to Rye Texas and meet up with JEBSTWART77 and went through the woods to show him what we had. He has been harvesting cedar with an LT 35 Wood-Mizer that's on a trailer and he has to row the logs up about 2 feet to the trailer and also after the first cut has to turn it by hand. He needs 2x4' 2x8 and 2 x10 and 16 feet long now here is the problem.
#1. How in the world do we get a 7000 pound log on the mill.
#2 How do we turn it after the first cut
#3 Will his trailer hold a 7000 pound log.
I really want to help him out but I want to do it in a safe way.
We will be harvesting the lumber Starting Oct 10th and will last until Oct 17th so if your interested let me know also we will be harvesting lumber once a week every month until May or June of next year when the temp gets over 90 and hot then the harvesting of lumber will stop. So PM me if your interested and I will send the dates we will be harvesting.


----------



## jimmyjames

Well if the log is 7000 pounds and 16' long you couldn't mill it on the lt35 anyway, a 7000 pound log 16' long would be 40"+ diameter. It would need to be split first. I would stick to logs that you have the resources to move, no man is going to move a 7000 pound log onto a mill, even a tractor with a front end loaders not going to lift that unless you have a really big tractor, only way of moving a log that big is with an excavator.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Logs that big I don't even try to lift, I roll them. I would advise taking the mill off the trailer and setting it up on the ground on boards or blocks to level it. You can also use your car or truck to roll logs with a rope, throw the rope over the log and the under it and anchor it to the mill, tie the top rope to the trailer hitch and drive forward very slowly, the log will roll right up a couple of ramps made from 4x4's and on to the mill log deck pretty easy. I have even done this with just a lawn tractor if the log wasn't to lumpy. If you set the mill up on the ground you can stage all the logs and just roll them up as you mill them. I am also assuming that you have some good cant hooks.


----------



## alexanderbuzz

jimmyjames said:


> Well if the log is 7000 pounds and 16' long you couldn't mill it on the lt35 anyway, a 7000 pound log 16' long would be 40"+ diameter. It would need to be split first. I would stick to logs that you have the resources to move, no man is going to move a 7000 pound log onto a mill, even a tractor with a front end loaders not going to lift that unless you have a really big tractor, only way of moving a log that big is with an excavator.



I think he said it would handle a 30 inch log so we will stick to that Thanks


----------



## alexanderbuzz

woodtickgreg said:


> Logs that big I don't even try to lift, I roll them. I would advise taking the mill off the trailer and setting it up on the ground on boards or blocks to level it. You can also use your car or truck to roll logs with a rope, throw the rope over the log and the under it and anchor it to the mill, tie the top rope to the trailer hitch and drive forward very slowly, the log will roll right up a couple of ramps made from 4x4's and on to the mill log deck pretty easy. I have even done this with just a lawn tractor if the log wasn't to lumpy. If you set the mill up on the ground you can stage all the logs and just roll them up as you mill them. I am also assuming that you have some good cant hooks.



I will see if he can take it off the trailer that would be better also I think he can only cut 30 inch logs on the LT35 . That way we can roll the logs onto the mill and also easy to turn. Thanks


----------



## Kevin

alexanderbuzz said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Logs that big I don't even try to lift, I roll them. I would advise taking the mill off the trailer and setting it up on the ground on boards or blocks to level it. You can also use your car or truck to roll logs with a rope, throw the rope over the log and the under it and anchor it to the mill, tie the top rope to the trailer hitch and drive forward very slowly, the log will roll right up a couple of ramps made from 4x4's and on to the mill log deck pretty easy. I have even done this with just a lawn tractor if the log wasn't to lumpy. If you set the mill up on the ground you can stage all the logs and just roll them up as you mill them. I am also assuming that you have some good cant hooks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will see if he can take it off the trailer that would be better also I think he can only cut 30 inch logs on the LT35 . That way we can roll the logs onto the mill and also easy to turn. Thanks
Click to expand...


What Greg is describing is called parbuckling - you can watch a video on youtube it's a very simple process but one you can get wreckless with and get hurt or hurt your mill with if not careful. It works very well and you should take his advice about getting the mill on the ground, low and stable as possible. If you have an electric wench on your front bumper like most Texas 4WD trucks that's the thing to use to pull the logs onto the mill. If not you can attach one to the base of a tree on the opposite side of the mill ramps or as Greg describes just pull them up - SLOWLY - with your truck. A winch is highly preferred though.


----------



## alexanderbuzz

:no dice. more please: Here we go I will be going down Oct 10 th to set up the sawmill and let me know if you will be coming down to help harvest lumber the day and how long you will be staying I will provide all the drinks, cokes, GR, water and food. Let me know what kind of wood you would like to cut and harvest oak, hickory or pine and I would like to try and cut Quarter and rift boards. PM me and I will send you the address, I will be staying up there at least a week from Thursday to Thursday.


----------



## kweinert

Kevin said:


> If you have an electric *wench* on your front bumper like most Texas 4WD trucks ...



That's a new forum topic for sure.

:rotflmao3:


----------



## Kevin

Must've been thinking about my ex when I typed that.


----------



## JEBStuart77

alexanderbuzz said:


> :no dice. more please: Here we go I will be going down Oct 10 th to set up the sawmill and let me know if you will be coming down to help harvest lumber the day and how long you will be staying I will provide all the drinks, cokes, GR, water and food. Let me know what kind of wood you would like to cut and harvest oak, hickory or pine and I would like to try and cut Quarter and rift boards. PM me and I will send you the address, I will be staying up there at least a week from Thursday to Thursday.



Hey David, I will be able to make it Monday the 14th through Wednesday the 16th. Looking forward to seeing if I can get some 2x10x16 pine boards. I would also like a little hickory if possible. 

Other than that just hoping to have some fun milling, learning, and helping out.

Jimmy


----------



## alexanderbuzz

JEBStuart77 said:


> alexanderbuzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> :no dice. more please: Here we go I will be going down Oct 10 th to set up the sawmill and let me know if you will be coming down to help harvest lumber the day and how long you will be staying I will provide all the drinks, cokes, GR, water and food. Let me know what kind of wood you would like to cut and harvest oak, hickory or pine and I would like to try and cut Quarter and rift boards. PM me and I will send you the address, I will be staying up there at least a week from Thursday to Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey David, I will be able to make it Monday the 14th through Wednesday the 16th. Looking forward to seeing if I can get some 2x10x16 pine boards. I would also like a little hickory if possible.
> 
> Other than that just hoping to have some fun milling, learning, and helping out.
> 
> Jimmy
Click to expand...

Sounds great I will have everything ready


----------



## alexanderbuzz

Well wan't be going up to harvest lumber tomorrow Monday my brother said he is flooded out I will post when I will be going up as soon as it dries up. :teethlaugh:


----------

